# Wanted: Kauai from March 10-13



## Chrispee (Feb 20, 2016)

Looking for something inexpensive on Kauai from March 10-13 if anyone has a lead.  Thanks!


----------



## BEV (Feb 21, 2016)

*deleted*

_Posts in this forum must adhere to the rules listed above: Maximum rental rate for replies in this section is $700/week. (or $100/night)  Please click on a poster's blue user name and send a private message for anything else._


----------



## flexible (Feb 21, 2016)

Chrispee said:


> Looking for something inexpensive on Kauai from March 10-13 if anyone has a lead.  Thanks!



Are you willing to pay $100 per night? (The maximum allowed on TUG Rentals Wanted)
If so, would you be interested in the Kapaa area or possibly Princeville. When you wrote "something inexpensive" do you mean it needs to be someone near free shuttles to Lihue airport? Please clarify.


----------



## Chrispee (Feb 21, 2016)

Thanks for the offers everybody.  When I say inexpensive I definitely mean I'm willing to pay the TUG max of $100 per night, and probably more if nothing comes in at $100 per night.  I will hold off on booking anything until a couple of days beforehand if nobody can do the $100 per night.


----------



## Chrispee (Feb 21, 2016)

flexible said:


> would you be interested in the Kapaa area or possibly Princeville. When you wrote "something inexpensive" do you mean it needs to be someone near free shuttles to Lihue airport? Please clarify.



We're willing to stay anywhere on the island, and shuttle is not necessary.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 21, 2016)

When we need extra nights, we stay at the Aqua Kauai Beach Resort Hotel.  It is ocean front, 10 min. from the airport, and has a free shuttle:

http://www.aquaresorts.com/hotels/aqua-kauai-beach-resort/

The units are studios with a wet bar with mini-fridge - fine for 3 nights, and they have restaurants on-site, including an inexpensive pool bar and grill.


----------



## Chrispee (Feb 22, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> When we need extra nights, we stay at the Aqua Kauai Beach Resort Hotel.  It is ocean front, 10 min. from the airport, and has a free shuttle:
> 
> http://www.aquaresorts.com/hotels/aqua-kauai-beach-resort/
> 
> The units are studios with a wet bar with mini-fridge - fine for 3 nights, and they have restaurants on-site, including an inexpensive pool bar and grill.



Thanks Denise, we have stayed here for a night before and enjoyed the resort.  We've also stayed at the Courtyard Marriott Coconut Beach and enjoyed that too as a lower priced option.  Still kind pretty expensive though at $600+ for though for those three nights so hopefully a timeshare stay will pull through.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 22, 2016)

If it were me, I would book a cancelable back up, and keep looking for a less expensive option, just to be sure you have something locked in.

There are also rentals at Kauai Beach Villas that might work for you - but I don't know the price.  There are a lot of privately owned units there, that are rented  by a local rental agent.  If you google it, you can find their webpage.


----------



## jacknsara (Feb 22, 2016)

Aloha
Here's one site that is a rental agent for many KBV whole ownerships as well as many other locations
http://www.kauaivacationrentals.com/rental/alpha.html
Jack


----------



## Chrispee (Mar 7, 2016)

Thanks for all of your responses and PMs!


----------

